# Curb Stop Key



## Dmarc1ufu (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm looking for a curb stop key made by inner tite if you Know where I can find this hard to find key please let me know.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

You want to know where I got mine from?


----------



## Dmarc1ufu (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The city truck when they were on break?


----------



## Dmarc1ufu (Jul 13, 2015)

???


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, from there. Catch one when they are having lunch. They may even sell it to you for five bucks. But if you can get it and save five bucks, that's good.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Boy, you would be well off to run and hide. RUN AND HIDE!!! You mosey in here without an introduction, fine I'm not a stickler, you don't contribute anything worthwhile but instead ask where you can buy a key for one of the most secure locking devices used on municipal water supplies? WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE? We don't know who you are. We don't know what you do. We can only speculate why you want a box key. 

I've got news for you. No one on this forum is going to tell you where you can purchase a key to access something that you probably are not supposed to have access to.


----------



## Dmarc1ufu (Jul 13, 2015)

This the lock and and only the supervisor has the keys....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

A guy I knew a number of years back had one, and that's where he got it. Sad part of it is the city guys are johnny on the spot in that town.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

You can also try clicking your heels 3 times.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PPRI said:


> Boy, you would be well off to run and hide. RUN AND HIDE!!! You mosey in here without an introduction, fine I'm not a stickler, you don't contribute anything worthwhile but instead ask where you can buy a key for one of the most secure locking devices used on municipal water supplies? WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE? We don't know who you are. We don't know what you do. We can only speculate why you want a box key.
> 
> I've got news for you. No one on this forum is going to tell you where you can purchase a key to access something that you probably are not supposed to have access to.


Long story short... I had to call the city out to shut off a curb cock once. The story ends with a backhoe, new curb cock, busted and repaired 2" gas line 18 hours later. I think it was a Monday too...


----------



## Dmarc1ufu (Jul 13, 2015)

Maybe you won't sir....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If the supervisor has the key, go ask him/her to borrow it.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

chonkie said:


> If the supervisor has the key, go ask him/her to borrow it.


A donation(bribe) might just do the trick.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I have one for sale for the low price of ...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheap for you....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sierra2000 said:


> You can also try clicking your heels 3 times.


Won't work. I saw on yahoo news they were stolen.


----------

